# [SOLVED] JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality



## billboylan (May 18, 2011)

NEW/DIFFERENT QUESTION
I need Help. Just downloaded all my pix & video from my JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U. Got all on my computer, did NOT use Everio software as my previous computer died with it and don't have CD-Rom.
Problem is- My Camera only goes to a Gray screen when turned on, no functions work and I have to shut off by removing battery.
Camera had been working fine previously. What should I do?

Tried to post new question but sent in circles by site, sorry.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

Hello bill and welcome to TSF,

Sorry for the loops the site put you through.

I don't have a lot of experience with camras but i should be able to assist somewhat. if not i will ask a few teammates to have a look.

Before we can go on will you tell me how you downloaded the files onto your computer?

did you take the memory card out and use a card reader?

Did you connect the recorder straight through usb/firewire?

Did you download using windows default file explorer or did you use some third-party downloading software?


----------



## billboylan (May 18, 2011)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

Hi,
I used a USB into a PC, Everio software was lost due to new hard drive. Believe I saved onto a Picasa program but I think it was done by Microsoft Media. Downloaded stuff doesn't seem to be in order but it's there. I erased from camera when asked. My files were full on camera so I downloaded all and erased all- Pix & video, had never downloaded video before


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

Is it only when it is plugged in? Or all the time?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

From what I understand, the problem is with the camera and that your files on the computer are OK, albeit they are not in order.

If that is the case, then we must address the problem in the camera. I don't know that one but working on the principle that is is microprocessor controlled, we must try and reset it.

Do not connect the camera to the computer or anything else...
First, take out the battery and leave it out for some time. Say 30 minutes. check your handbook and see if there is a small button battery. That is the one that keeps the date and time set in the camera - take that out too. (you will have to reset the date/time and any custom settings that you might have set.)


Also remove the SD media card. AND if possible replace it with another one, just in case it is dead/damaged

After 30 minutes, any residual electricity in the camera's circuitry will have dissipated. Replace the batteries.
Replace the SD card
Switch on and see if it bursts into life again. If not, switch off and remove the sd card and switch on without the card - what happens? (Some cameras allow them to be switched on without storage card so that they can be used a closed circuit video camera)

If this fails, then I would say that it will need to go to a camera shop for repair. If that is your only option, then ask for a quotation for the repair - you may be better off investing in a new HD camera instead.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

Donald's suggestions are right on the mark - I would add that while you're waiting that 30 minutes, put the main battery on the charger. Downloading pics/video can drain a cam battery quickly. And before you take it in, try using an external power source if your cam allows that. (My old camcorder had an adapter that fit into the battery slot and allowed me to plug it into a wall outlet and power it that way.) Good luck


----------



## billboylan (May 18, 2011)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

It's not the battery. Tried new SD, never used one before in this camera. Everything was loaded onto "HDD". 
When I turn on, Everio Logo lights up but just gray screen afterward. Tried off battery power and DC power thru shoe.
Any more ideas? I Think erasing did something. Anyone have Tech Number for JVC?


----------



## billboylan (May 18, 2011)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

Getting notice on screen " VIDEO MGMT FILE IS BROKEN
TO RECORD/PLAYBACK VIDEO, RECOVERY IS REQUIRED. RECOVER?"
A YES box below
I Hit "Yes" Getting Hour Glass thingy now......


----------



## billboylan (May 18, 2011)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

Had it on DC and finally above message came on. after several minutes, it RECOVERED!

Muchas Gratias guys!

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: JVC HDD camcorder GZ-MG555U - no functionality*

That is great news and thank you for the feedback Bill :wave:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Good work Donald,

I really appreciate you making the trip up from photography to assist here


----------



## billboylan (May 18, 2011)

May you folks can tell the administrators that it is difficult to find Digital Camera/Video forums or help on the TECH SUPPORT FORUM. I found it backwards by posting in the wrong area and Laxer found me and started the suggestions. We need a heading to click on to get assistence. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Bill.

I thought about adding a similar subforum as well.

I have linked to your post in my last message to the admin, hopefully future members will be able to find support a little easier.


----------

